# yellow draken



## spfleming (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently saw a good article about a desert yellow draken in a magazine. WHen i went back the magazine was gone. Does anyone know what mag this was. It was out in the last 2 - 3 months. Jan-Feb 2010...


----------

